# How to reset laptop cmos? Picture included



## CJBaker07 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey I've got an msi gx-740-247 AU and I can't figure out how to reset my bios. Accidentally changed the wrong bios settings trying to fix it and now it doesn't even boot up, the screen just stays black. Could anyone tell me how i can reset the cmos. Looked around for ages trying to find a battery, reset button or jumper pins but can't find any.
Cheers


----------



## strollin (Apr 17, 2011)

The battery is the yellow object in the center of the picture with the red & black wires.  Unplug it for a minute or so then plug it back in  to reset your CMOS.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 17, 2011)

strollin said:


> The battery is the yellow object in the center of the picture with the red & black wires.  Unplug it for a minute or so then plug it back in  to reset your CMOS.



Hopefully that'll work.

Just be sure both the main battery and CMOS battery are out. Once that is done, turn it around and hold the power button for a few seconds. Then I'd let it sit for 5-10 minutes. Then try turning it on.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 17, 2011)

Also try this. Plug it into the wall and turn the laptop off. Take the battery out and then unplug the laptop from the power cord. Immediately power it on. Put the battery back in and start it up.


----------



## CJBaker07 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm I already tried that before and it didn't work. I figured it wasn't the cmos battery but it probably is.. is there any other way I can do it? Could i take the battery out of the yellow casing and try to short it or something? Cheers for the replies


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe you have another issue besides the bios? Usually with laptops the manufactures only give you enough control to tweak a few things, but nothing major enough to not cause it to post. Just a thought.


----------



## PohTayToez (Apr 19, 2011)

Motoxrdude said:


> Usually with laptops the manufactures only give you enough control to tweak a few things, but nothing major enough to not cause it to post. Just a thought.



This is what I was thinking.  I'd check the RAM first, and see if it displays on an external monitor, but it may be the case that the issue is with the motherboard itself.


----------



## samtobeng (Apr 19, 2011)

it could be that the password chip is on board...if so you only need to contact the system certified support technician in your locality!


----------



## samtobeng (Apr 19, 2011)

trying to figure it out could be risky,harmful...though it(password chip) can be bridge to reset the the password but risk on the highside


----------

